# losing fat.



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

right ladies and gents im just in the middle of cutting off some un-wanted fat. diet has been scaled down accordingly, cardio has been added (alternating light/heavy cardio)

this is just a check over really, and any alterations please just say

here goes.....

breakfast

25g whey

4 eggs + 100g chicken in an omlette

throughout the day

600-700g chicken

40g whey (in skimmed milk solution to wash the chicken down!! )

P/W/O 100g whey

evening meal

varies, always low carb max 700cal

broccoli is there throu the day too, normal multi vits etc etc

.............................................................

thats a training day, non training is roughly the same just without the PWO whey

cardio is light before breakfast, and also PWO.

and heavy on my day off (thurs)

just about to start clen again(2 week rotations)

and on 500mg/week test + 400mg/EQ to maintan mass

how does that sound?? on hte right lines?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

sounds good Big Pete, that's a lot of chicken!

I'm doing similar at the moment - spent two weeks on less than 10g of carbs a day, lost 14lbs, switched to low carb last week (around 150-200g per day) put 10lbs back on - I've lost and inch off my waist in 3 weeks though.

I found I couldn't workout on the very low carb weeks, but had no problems at all sine re-introducing them. I'm still avoiding bread, potatoes, etc and getting all my carbs from fruit and veg (brocolli rules).

All I'd change in there mate is to add some simple carbs PWO - you don't have to count them in your daily totals - they just disappear like magic!

I've also found low intensity cardio works far better than all out (i try for about 40 mins low as opposed to 20 mins high). Keep us updated.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i thought about adding some carbs in there, but was hesitant cos im a **** for carb cravings, and appart from yesterday ive been very good!!!

how much do you reckon? 20-30g dextrose? or malto?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a serving of Reflex instant mass (50g protein, 50g carbs), and add about another 30g of glucose powder - don't blend it though just shake it, blended it's like drinking frothy glue.

Sounds like a contradiction - cutting and Instant Mass, but it's only like mixing your own with malto, and it's not as sweet.

Carb cravings - get some sugar free jelly, keeps me out of the biscuit tin!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, i got pickled onions and sugar-free jelly with protein powder mixed in it already!!!!

ok, will add some carbs there, but only slowly. 10g a session or less


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

ONIONS AND JELLY TOGETHER???? lol


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry. seperate items.

thats a bit to extreme for me!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pete you can eat berries with little problems they are really low in the glycemic index.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Strawberries they say are zero. You can eat till your hearts content. They aren't zero carbs but the ratio of fiber to carb is awsome and they dont spike much at all. Makes you regular in the morning also............I had to throw that in.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, strawberries? with our climate? lol

but will look into the berries thing, apart from fibre, whats the benefit from them?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

i can't stand the berries (frozen) - too many seeds in them, it's like sh1tting out a cheese grater the day after


----------

